# goat milk shampoo?



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

OK, I have a question for you soap makers cause I believe you all know more 'basic' stuff than all the 'yuppies' out there. LOL. I make goat milk soap with my little goats raw milk. I love it. I use vegetable shortening, olive oil, canola oil, safflower oil, lye, raw goat milk, a pinch of sugar and glycerine, and scent with a little essential oil. Now, I want to make a moisturizing shampoo bar for myself, and a doggie friendly shampoo bar for my blue heeler and my ****zu. Can you all point me towards a recipe that would use these ingredients and work for people and one for dogs. It doesn't have to be the same recipe for both. I am just not finding anything that uses these items. Can you help me? Thanks, Marilyn


----------

